# The origins of Warlord Broguts



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Alexander walks up to Hephaestus, the techmarine
"Hephaestus, I want to know about this ork we're up against."

"so you want to know how warboss Broguts Da Nid Killa became the leader of the deathskullz? yes I believe I have the record on file."

many years ago the deathskullz were run by a warboss by the name of Bitz Grabba, this warlord was stooped even for an ork. Broguts was smart, he hated Grabba, his plans, his methods, even some of his guns!

Broguts was one of Grabba's warbosses, Broguts' orks hated Grabba to. One day Broguts finally snapped at Grabba during a "planning" meeting "YOU GIT! IF WE FIGHT DEM ERE DEN DEY'S GUNNA KILL US!!! I should be in charge, even da grots know dat ur dumber den a squig wiv a boot in it's ead!" Broguts then barged out of the room and later ran a small WAAAGH! which gained the favor of more than 75% of the clan.


Grabba knew this and tried to run, this act truly showed his stupidity, because most of the orks that were still loyal then realized that Grabba couldn't lead a grox off a cliff!


In a very very short uprising Grabba's orks had been killed. Grabba was the only one left! Broguts could have his revenge and be the greatest ork that ever lived! He was found in a building on a planet besieged by tyranids, Broguts lifted Grabba by his measly little throat and was moments from ending his useless existence when a lictor impaled Grabba though the gut.


Broguts tore the lictor to shreads with his bare hands! He was denied his one chance at vengeance for having to live under the command of a moron. Broguts swore to kill every nid he saw hoping to commit genocide. but with their uncountable numbers and unknown homeworld this would never be achieved.

And that is the story of Broguts.


----------

